# Help sleeping please.



## GeordieJan (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi,

I started injecting Buserelin on Monday, ready for egg donation at the end of the month.
I've had trouble sleeping for a week or so and tried to get some nytol or something similar from boots.  The pharmacist wouldn't let me buy any sleeping aids due to injecting Buserelin, is there a reason why?

I'm able to get to sleep, but once I'm asleep it's broken, waking multiple times in the night.
I've tried warm baths with lavender before bed, hot milk, hot chocolate and am now sitting with Ovaltine to see if it helps.
Can you offer any advice?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd try relaxation CDs to see if they help before resorting to medication, if you can. It's likely to be the stress of treatment that is causing the sleep disruption so try to deal with the underlying cause first.


There is no direct interaction between Nytol and Buserelin but I don't know if it interferes with the IVF process itself. Speak to clinic for advise about this in particular.


----------

